# Thinking about water/meth W/ APR need help



## David1.8tko3 (Nov 28, 2008)

im very interested in water / meth application i think stage 2 will suit me well im running awp w/ k04-001 apr 93 oct tune im not sure what i need to do to get the most out of the kit as far as tuning goes can i run the race gas file and call it a day or is there a way to get it custom tuned on a apr flash?


----------



## David1.8tko3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Thinking about water/meth W/ APR need help (David1.8tko3)*

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thinking about water/meth W/ APR need help (David1.8tko3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David1.8tko3* »_im very interested in water / meth application i think stage 2 will suit me well im running awp w/ k04-001 apr 93 oct tune im not sure what i need to do to get the most out of the kit as far as tuning goes can i run the race gas file and call it a day or is there a way to get it custom tuned on a apr flash?









An APR 100 octane flash would be the most refined means to realize the intake air temperature cooling and octane boosting benefits of a WAI system. The alternate choices are to do it manually with a tool like Lemmiwinks or V-Tune. However, those applications allow only for coarse adjustment. APR's flash would be far closer to optimal.


----------

